
Bill Announced on April Fools' Day Doesn't Exist - notscj
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/white-house/trump-declared-he-was-working-on-a-second-step-act-the-proposal-doesnt-exist
======
gravy
>It is unclear if Trump misspoke when he said: "Today, I am announcing that
the Second Step Act will be focused on successful reentry and reduced
unemployment for Americans with past criminal records. And that’s what we are
starting right away."

I don't think it's unclear. I can read this as "getting the ball rolling" and
not "this bill is starting right now."

Last paragraph nails it:

>Holden gave a similarly upbeat assessment. “If you told me two years ago that
we’d be talking about ‘Well, the Second Step Act hasn’t happened yet,’ that
means the First Step Act did happen, and that’s a big deal," he said.

Also the title is non-informative..

